# Take this IQ test and post your results



## NoCope (Oct 17, 2022)

Mensa IQ Challenge | Mensa International







www.mensa.org


----------



## bugeater23 (Oct 17, 2022)

i scored way too high so i cant give you a specific number


----------



## 8PSLcel (Oct 17, 2022)

More NPC retards posting mensa IQ tests


----------



## bugeater23 (Oct 17, 2022)

guess im just smart


----------



## Nims (Oct 17, 2022)

Your IQ is sub5 if you think this online bs messures anything.


----------



## 8PSLcel (Oct 17, 2022)

bugeater23 said:


> View attachment 1913704
> 
> 
> i scored way too high so i cant give you a specific number


You can't score too high. You'd get 145 if you get everything correct. 

You scored extremely low.


----------



## LooksPSL (Oct 17, 2022)

115

80th percentile. Noice


----------



## cloUder (Oct 17, 2022)

not doing it rn but i usually get between 130 and 140, highest i got was 142
highly doubtful results tho


----------



## PointOfNoReturn (Oct 17, 2022)

I scored 92 last I took that test.


----------



## Iasacrko (Oct 17, 2022)

cloUder said:


> not doing it rn but i usually get between 130 and 140, highest i got was 142
> highly doubtful results tho


Every incel here is Albert Einstein


----------



## poopoohead (Oct 17, 2022)

NoCope said:


> Mensa IQ Challenge | Mensa International
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Are you smart irl?


----------



## NoCope (Oct 17, 2022)

poopoohead said:


> Are you smart irl?


I wouldn’t know how to judge that.


----------



## poopoohead (Oct 17, 2022)

NoCope said:


> I wouldn’t know how to judge that.


school, finance, social status


----------



## Zenturio (Oct 17, 2022)

IQ is cope what matters is looks and NT and after 130 IQ points IQ becomes a MIN instead of maybe a small MAX so keep coping greycel I know its a brutal world, keep coping..


----------



## MakinMogReturns (Oct 17, 2022)

This test means water.


----------



## Gorgasm (Oct 17, 2022)

Average 108


----------



## AlexBrown84 (Oct 17, 2022)

74


----------



## MakinMogReturns (Oct 17, 2022)

AlexBrown84 said:


> 74


Makes sense


----------



## mvp2v1 (Oct 17, 2022)

It just said I’m stupid. 😞


----------



## mizrahi_hater (Oct 18, 2022)

107, that's good


----------



## irrumator praetor (Oct 18, 2022)

mizrahi_hater said:


> 107, that's good


Exactly what a 107 iq cel would say


----------



## zerotohero (Oct 18, 2022)

AlexBrown84 said:


> 74


It's over.


----------



## AlexBrown84 (Oct 18, 2022)

zerotohero said:


> It's over.


Kfc Japan is good 




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Mumbai Sissy (Oct 18, 2022)

AlexBrown84 said:


> Kfc Japan is good
> View attachment 1914055


legend


----------



## Deleted member 18776 (Oct 18, 2022)

i lost like 15 iq points from 14-17 now at 19 im fucking fearing testing my iq jfl. used to be on the 135 range, them 120. and i feel dumber and dumber each fucking day i spent rotting on the web


----------



## Deleted member 18776 (Oct 18, 2022)

btw i think having savant memory is more useful them iq and it can actually be improved. whats the point of learning and understanding shit fast if u forget tomorrow? meanwhile memory moggers remember slightly every single concept theyve seen


----------



## zerotohero (Oct 18, 2022)

I am a fucking midwit.


----------



## zerotohero (Oct 18, 2022)

pintolino said:


> i lost like 15 iq points from 14-17 now at 19 im fucking fearing testing my iq jfl. used to be on the 135 range, them 120. and i feel dumber and dumber each fucking day i spent rotting on the web


----------



## Allandro (Oct 18, 2022)

Last time I got 95


----------



## irrumator praetor (Oct 19, 2022)

Allandro said:


> Last time I got 95


And the average iq in america is 115 lol at least thats what they say

In reality they are probably like the niggers in africa lol


----------



## NOTCHADRIP (Oct 19, 2022)

170+


----------



## Allandro (Oct 19, 2022)

irrumator praetor said:


> And the average iq in america is 115 lol at least thats what they say
> 
> In reality they are probably like the niggers in africa lol


A population made off obesecels must be super high IQ


----------



## johneffen (Oct 19, 2022)

makes sense that blackpillers would have higher iq. the whole ideology is based on statistics, logical thinking, and recognizing the pattern of lookism.

this test lowk don’t mean shit though it’s really easy. also it’s cringey when you flex your iq because you got nothing else going for you


----------



## irrumator praetor (Oct 20, 2022)

Allandro said:


> A population made off obesecels must be super high IQ


Yes so they watch blacked.com and their most redpilled nationalist don't go outside of reddit


----------



## AutisticGymcel (Oct 20, 2022)

I’m retarded af. Don’t need to check.


----------



## reallyuglyincel1 (Oct 22, 2022)

MakinMogReturns said:


> Makes sense


No it doesn't the lowest this test can score you is 85.


----------



## Leo69 (Oct 22, 2022)

NoCope said:


> Mensa IQ Challenge | Mensa International
> 
> 
> 
> ...


MOGGED TO OBLIVION.






Take what I say as law at this point.

@Niko69 @Xangsane @ReadBooksEveryday @the BULL @Nims @averagejoe


----------



## Tom Jones (Oct 22, 2022)

They say the online test is usually less forgiving than the real test. And I scored higher on the real Mensa test than the one in the internet


----------



## the BULL (Oct 22, 2022)

Leo69 said:


> MOGGED TO OBLIVION.
> 
> View attachment 1919579
> 
> ...


you're the smartest user no doubt.


----------



## the BULL (Oct 22, 2022)

Tom Jones said:


> They say the online test is usually less forgiving than the real test. But I scored higher on the real Mensa test than the one in the internet


then it's consistent with what they said


----------



## Tom Jones (Oct 22, 2022)

the BULL said:


> then it's consistent with what they said


Indeed


----------



## Hades (Oct 22, 2022)

Circle jerk for imverysmartcels


----------



## bara (Oct 22, 2022)

NoCope said:


> I wouldn’t know how to judge that.


Disproving that IQ test rather quickly.


----------



## ascension! (Oct 22, 2022)




----------



## Broski (Oct 23, 2022)

I scored slightly higher irl than Mensa Norway online


----------



## TUSSELEIF (Oct 23, 2022)

Got 22


----------



## loksr (Oct 23, 2022)

Zenturio said:


> IQ is cope what matters is looks and NT and after 130 IQ points IQ becomes a MIN instead of maybe a small MAX so keep coping greycel I know its a brutal world, keep coping..


When you’re good looking nothing is a min. The idea that “muh iq is too high girls hate it” was created by ugly narcissist incels who refuse to accept that the reason girls don’t like them is because they’re ugly.

I cringe every time someone tries to suggest that they’re just TOO SMART to be liked by girls. IQ is completely and entirely irrelevant in dating/ONS, both positively and negatively.


----------



## Thyroidoverrope33 (Oct 23, 2022)

I can't do it after 1st half i don't get it and lose focus


----------



## Thyroidoverrope33 (Oct 23, 2022)

NoCope said:


> Mensa IQ Challenge | Mensa International
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How u got 138 no way nigga!


----------



## Lone Wolf (Oct 23, 2022)

got 138 when i did it


----------



## BugeyeBigNoseCurry (Oct 23, 2022)

Nims said:


> Your IQ is sub5 if you think this online bs messures anything.


It's real chadsane


----------



## livelaughlooksmax (Oct 23, 2022)

scored 138 while high on 4000mg of gabapentin. Didn't know how many questions so I took my time, missed the last 4 questions,


----------

